# 97 740i Ignition switch issues



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have read that the Ignition Switch could be the culprit regarding many electrical issues. Could a bad switch cause issues with the seats not working? Has any one had a problem with a bad switch? If so, please share your experience for tthe rest of us. I have problems with non-working seats (both driver and passenger) and still can not find the problem. I have replaced the control module with 2 new ones and have checked the fuse connections etc. My question is could the ignition switch be the problem. If not what other things should I be looking at? Like I said, the control Module was replaced with a brand new one and still nothing. The driver's seat and steering column controls have no operation at all.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a LINK, try watching the video in it.

If the iggy switch is the problem, the weirdness with the passenger sun visor (slide the cover open so the light comes on) is the one thing that people report as a problem with some consistency.


----------

